# AQHA show prep



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Small silver earrings always look nice and a crisp stock tie & pin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I know a lot of people will tell you to wear a hunt cap (the velvet helmet without a chin strap). I wore a normal helmet with the strap and didn't have any problems, but I'll be getting a hunt cap anyway. It "shows off your face".

If you're going in the winter, make sure your horse has lights on to prevent growing fur. I don't know why you wouldn't want to go out and show in the summer, it will be a lot more fun. 

Fresh clips on the face day of, I've heard judges comment negatively on knowing if a person has only clipped the day before. Sanding the hooves before you polish them, hairspray to keep the sand off. Also spray the inside of your horse's hocks with show sheen to keep the tail from sticking to the inside legs. You also want to buy a hilighter to hilight your horse's eyes, nose, and ears. Touch up any white markings with white chalk or horse paint. They also make paint for coloring ergots and filling in scars and scrapes. If you have a horse vacuum, it will make the horse look very fresh the day of, since you shouldn't wash the horse the day of.

Lots of fun! Grooming is my favorite part. 

Also hire someone or learn how to braid the mane the night before, then put on a slinky to keep the braids sharp and pressed to the neck. A good braider will know how thick to make the braids in order to make your horse's neck look thinner or thicker.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm doing it in winter because that's when we have local ones, but if I'm ready and find another one before that I'd do one this summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you mean by hilighter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

They usually sell it in a jar or a stick, it's basically concentrated shine gel that you put on the points of your horse's face to make his head look more refined.

Ultra Highlighter - Grooming Tools from SmartPak Equine
Shine On - Shine & Condition from SmartPak Equine

And even sunscreen works in a pinch


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, I've seen something like that before.
Thanks so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

No stock pins.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They don't generally use the stock pins in AQHA. Some folks will have embroidered initials or their name on the rat catcher, but no pin. Polish your boots and make sure your clothes are wrinkle free. The helmet is not a big deal. Most people in the AQHA ring use the hunt caps but they will not dock you for wearing an approved helmet. The approved helmets are used in the over fences classes.

Braid or band your horse the night before and put him to bed w/ a sleazy to press everything down. wipe all the dust off your boots and make sure you wear your make-up. earings are ok and most people actually do wear them (studs or stones - nothing dangling). Put your hair in a bun or a braid but make sure it is neat and contained, a hairnet would be helpful.

I think you'll be fine, just take your time in grooming yourself and your horse.

If you have a person on the ground with you to help keep you neat and clean, that's really helpful. My boys are usually in the back of the barns somewhere throwing a baseball so I'm never as neat as I want to be... but her is a pic anyway...


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't use number holders. Pin your number to the pad. 

Honestly, hair is best put entirely up under your cap. If you must do otherwise, a very tight bun would be appropriate.


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

^second. Don't use the number holders, they glare. If you YouTube hunter hair there's a good cronofhorse video on getting your hair up. I have long hair, and get it put up in my hat no problem. 

For highlighter, baby oil will do. No need to spend $10 on a jar of the same thing 

The best thing you can do to catch the judges eye is sit up, be confident, and have fun showing off what you've got! Huntseaters show off the rail to be seen. Be courteous and make sure you're not on the judges and that others can still navigate/pass you too.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I already have saddle pad with number holders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I already have saddle pad with number holders.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most saddle pads with the plastic number holders are just velcro-ed on. You can take them off and pin your number to the pad. If not, pin your number over the plastic. Plastic number holders are a big no-no in the QH world. 

Also you will probably need to pay someone to braid your horse's mane the night before. Banding HUS horses in the QH world is a huge no-no. Atleast in Ohio. 

A fake tail is a must aswell.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You can band if your horse is an all arounder. I always band but we spend more time western than english


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I didn't think mine were velcroed on, but I tried and sure enough they were. I took them off 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseluver10 (Jan 15, 2013)

My horse has a roached mane so i never had to do anything but i did a french braid at the top of his tail and let the rest hang loose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Do not braid your horse's tail. Like two can pull it off, and they better have an awesome hind end and tail set to do it.


----------

